# Hanicka Bunker - Czech Rep Oct 2015



## Newage (Oct 21, 2015)

Right I`v got the correct name this time and sorry about the size of the post.

So here we are once again in the Czech Rep and another "guided" tours of a massive bunker complex.
This is Hanicka built in the 1930`s to defend against Germany but never used, then in 1975 Hanička was taken over by the Federal Ministry of the Interior and new defence facilities were built in the underground system under the code name Kahan. The underground was adapted and equipped with modern technology to ensure the survival of a selected elite few, it was never completed.

You can not see the surface bunker as it just a cold war garage/offices etc, but when you get to the back of the structure you see the cold war blast doors.

So on to a few pictures.

Below is a plan of the whole site.
We entered the complex via R-S79a and came out via R-S76, we walked over the top of R-S78 and then went to the front of R-S79 then back to the bar.







This is the revamped R-S79a bunker, it has everything a mad eastern block country needs, medical facilities including an operating room, plant rooms, air over pressure equipment. 
















Quick trip around the medical area






These places are a bit on the big side, this is the side passage to R-S80 bunker gated and locked.






Then on towards the exit bunker R-S76














Then outside and looking at the surface structure of bunker R-S76






Then a walk through the woods and over the top of bunker R-S78






Then another long walk through the woods you get to surface block house Bunker R-S79






Looking at the whole of R-S79 through the cold war electric fence.






Well that`s about it only yo say thanks for looking, sorry about the number of pictures but it is a huge complex and 2 or 3 just will not do. As normal there are more pictures on my FlickR page so head on over to 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157659726390350

Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2015)

That electric fence doesn't look like it was messing around... 

I've enjoyed your trip, thanks Newage.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2015)

That is absolutely bonkers. Love it. I want one. 
Fantastic map and photography too, thanks for sharing


----------



## theartist (Oct 21, 2015)

just love concrete. its a bit like rock emerging from the earth.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 21, 2015)

Looks a very foreboding place


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Great info and images,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Oct 22, 2015)

Jobs a Goodun Newage, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Oct 22, 2015)

Very cool place!! Great photos


----------



## Conrad (Oct 22, 2015)

That bunker looks pristine! Lovely shots, did the electric fence surround the compound or was it the one on the czech german border?


----------



## Newage (Oct 22, 2015)

Most if not all of the big Czech Rep bunker complexes are in private ownership and are preserved and well maintained.
The electric fence dates back to the cold war period, it only went around this surface block house, there may of been other but we never saw any.

Cheers Newage


----------

